# New Life in the UK test book released tomorrow



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

British culture and history at heart of new Life in the UK test | Home Office


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

And it's for the new test to be introduced in March.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

> In the past, historical information was included in the book but was not tested, meaning that migrants did not have to show they had an understanding of how modern Britain has evolved. The new book and test will focus on events and people who have contributed to making Britain great.
> 
> This includes writers like William Shakespeare and Robert Burns, the great scientists Isaac Newton and Alexander Fleming, engineers and industrialists like Isambard Kingdom Brunel and Richard Arkwright and politicians including Winston Churchill and Clement Attlee.


Cor blimey, certainly glad I got my pass last month!!!

I had to learn about most of that stuff when I was a school girl in Canada in the 1980's... couldn't imagine having to re-learn it all again now!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If these sample questions in today's Guardian turn out to be an accurate representation of new test questions, then the new test looks like it will be far easier than the old in my opinion.

The all-new British citizenship test ? take the quiz | UK news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## patman1 (Mar 9, 2012)

*U.S I.D photo card*

Hi
My partner has been studying for thi test for the past three months, the border agency has her passport since September 2012 when we applied for F.L.R after getting wed in August, she has a photo I.D card that came alonmg with the U.D passport, she feels that she is ready to take this test now before the new book and test comes into effect on 25 march, does anyone kindley know if they would accept this photo I.D card that is for the passport as proof for the test? we cannot ask the border agancy/home office for the passport back until they have reached a decision on her application just wondering if there is any way around this at all as she has studied for several months now, and we thought the border agancy would have made there decision by now but she only had bio-metric at x-mas and we have been told we have to wait six months before we can make enquiries, any advice please would be a God send
thanks all


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Cor blimey, certainly glad I got my pass last month!!!
> 
> I had to learn about most of that stuff when I was a school girl in Canada in the 1980's... couldn't imagine having to re-learn it all again now!


Any tips which are the important things to take notes of?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Kitara said:


> Any tips which are the important things to take notes of?


Please be familiar with the content of chapters 2-6 of the current blue covered handbook... can't really say what to concentrate on as each candidate's test is different and the Home Office reserves the right to test on anything in those 5 chapters of the book... someone said that their test had lots of statistic based questions while I didn't find much (if any) on mine... your test will be different as well. 

Best advice I can give is to buy/borrow the "official" guide published by The Stationery Office (it's cheapest at Amazon.co.uk and qualifies for free super saver shipping)... while the book has no practice questions in it, you can be assured that the material in that book (see above link) is the material that the Home Office uses for the test questions.

If you are looking for practice questions with answer keys, I recommend getting the 



 for this purpose.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

yeah i have the book.. accidentally bought it in PDF version!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Kitara said:


> yeah i have the book.. accidentally bought it in PDF version!


I've got a PDF version that I bought in Canada last July after I got my visa approved (thinking that I'd study between then and when I arrived in the UK in October... yeah, right - I looked at it _maybe_ twice) and two copies of the tree pulp version (one copy of which I forgot/lost at the Balmoral Hotel while on my honeymoon in Scotland last November)

Either version is perfectly fine to study from... the only differences between the two is that one is electronic and the other paper form.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

New book is not that expensive - 

Official Publications 3rd Edition


----------



## MLH (Jan 22, 2012)

I've just contacted them and the new test will start on the 25th of March, so the new book will be required for any tests booked on or after that date.

That said, the earliest test you can take is seven days from the day you register for an account. 

On the first day of registration, the site states:"You should be able to book a test within 28 days from today and will not have to wait longer than 56 days."


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

nyclon said:


> If these sample questions in today's Guardian turn out to be an accurate representation of new test questions, then the new test looks like it will be far easier than the old in my opinion.
> 
> The all-new British citizenship test ? take the quiz | UK news | guardian.co.uk


I agree! Most of these are things that I learned either from growing up in Canada, or from the years I spent in London, travelling around and photographing. I blew through that quiz with no problems. I could see, however, how it could be difficult for someone of a very culturally different background, or for someone who doesn't stay on top of UK/World News and history.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Leanna said:


> I agree! Most of these are things that I learned either from growing up in Canada, or from the years I spent in London, travelling around and photographing. I blew through that quiz with no problems. I could see, however, how it could be difficult for someone of a very culturally different background, or for someone who doesn't stay on top of UK/World News and history.


As a recipient of a Canadian public school education during the 1980's (yes, I'm old) and being force fed British history whilst at school, I also found the Guardian's test to be waaaay easier than the LiUK test I wrote 5 weeks ago. Did the online quiz and got 10/10.

I hope that they don't stop emphasising the content in "UK Today: A Profile" and "How the United Kingdom is Governed" (chapters 3 & 4 respectively of the 2nd edition book) in the new edition because I think that they're the only two chapters of the 5 we have to read that are actually useful/relevant to 21st Century life in the U.K. (in spite of what I'd learned about the UK as a schoolgirl, I didn't know much about the EU and the UK's role therein nor did I know that, as a Commonwealth citizen ordinarily resident in the UK, I am entitled vote in UK elections).


----------



## Cael (Apr 23, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Please be familiar with the content of chapters 2-6 of the current blue covered handbook... can't really say what to concentrate on as each candidate's test is different and the Home Office reserves the right to test on anything in those 5 chapters of the book... someone said that their test had lots of statistic based questions while I didn't find much (if any) on mine... your test will be different as well.
> 
> Best advice I can give is to buy/borrow the "official" guide published by The Stationery Office (it's cheapest at Amazon.co.uk and qualifies for free super saver shipping)... while the book has no practice questions in it, you can be assured that the material in that book (see above link) is the material that the Home Office uses for the test questions.
> 
> ...


Just those 5 chapters?

I didn't think to take the test as soon as I got here in Aug 2012. Was under the impression that there was some kind of expiry date on the pass.

Do you think it's too late to cram for the test before the changes? Or do you think the new test will be less difficult?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Cael said:


> Just those 5 chapters?
> 
> I didn't think to take the test as soon as I got here in Aug 2012. Was under the impression that there was some kind of expiry date on the pass.
> 
> Do you think it's too late to cram for the test before the changes? Or do you think the new test will be less difficult?


At the moment there is no expiration date on the test.

Try to check out both books at a book store or the library and see which one seems like it would be easier for you. Obviously, people study differently so only you can figure out which one will be easier for you.


----------

